# Meet Phil (Philodendron)



## Medusa (Jan 8, 2022)

This is Phil. (I know, it's a lazy name for a Philodendron.)

We've had him for, gosh, probably over 15 years now and he's been through a lot.

He's been, I don't know, 10 - 20 feet long, trimmed all the way down to just a couple of inches, a few sprigs in the pot, long again...

Now he lives on the windowsill in my bedroom where I give him water and Miracle-Gro and he is coming back nicely from his last short phase.

How I know Phil is a "he" I can't say. He just is. (Just like I know the toaster in my kitchen is gay, effeminate and named Ben. Some things in the universe just are.)

It's 8:30 in the morning and I am still in bed. I'm going to drag myself out now, but only because the coffee's in the kitchen.

Good morning everyone.

Addendum: It _was _08:30 in the morning when I wrote this, but things came up and now it’s a bit later and I've had my coffee, which is all that really matters.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 8, 2022)

How do you do Phil?
Maybe you'd like to meet Phyllis, my philodendron.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 8, 2022)

I’ve got a daisy coming up through a crack in the driveway. I call her Daisy. Glad to meet you Phil and Phyllis.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 8, 2022)

'hello, lamppost, what'cha knowin' - I've come to watch your flowers growin'...'


----------



## Medusa (Jan 8, 2022)

Ah, they could start their own... um, Mircale Grow Klatch.  LOL


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 8, 2022)

Well, Phil looks nice n healthy.
He must really like you, and the way you treat him.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 8, 2022)

How do you do, Phil, pleased to meet you. Allow me to introduce you to my walking stick.

His name is Michael......................Michael Caine.


----------



## Remy (Jan 8, 2022)

My tabby would attack Phil. I can't have any house plants.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 8, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> How do you do, Phil, pleased to meet you. Allow me to introduce you to my walking stick.
> View attachment 202764
> His name is Michael......................Michael Caine.


I like your tagline.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 8, 2022)

Remy said:


> My tabby would attack Phil. I can't have any house plants.


My daughter has the same delimma with her cat.  No Christmas tree this year because, apparently, "He'll only charge across the apartment and dive bomb the tree repeatedly."


----------



## Medusa (Jan 8, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Well, Phil looks nice n healthy.
> He must really like you, and the way you treat him.


Aw, thanks.    It's a mutual thing.  We're bonded, Phil and I.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2022)

I have never known a _Phil, _or a _Phyllis,_ or a _Philomena, _for that matter,
who was in need of any supplements or vitamins.  
I have seen them grow happily, with no soil; Only water in a vase, and do fine for years.
_But ah, you like to spoil him, so that is fine with me! _

Now, Bernie the Begonia, or especially Tommy Tomato, _that's a different story!_


----------



## Medusa (Jan 8, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I have never known a _Phil, _or a _Phyllis,_ or a _Philomena, _for that matter,
> who was in need of any supplements or vitamins.
> I have seen them grow happily, with no soil; Only water in a vase, and do fine for years.
> _But ah, you like to spoil him, so that is fine with me! _
> ...


Or a Dap-phyllis.
I do, I do so love to spoil Phil.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2022)

Please tell Phil, that we know, Fifteen _sounds very_ old, but he's just a youngin!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 8, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Only water in a vase, and do fine for years


Yes I had an Arrowhead philodendron growing in a bowl of water for years!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 8, 2022)

Hey Phil!


----------



## Knight (Jan 8, 2022)

@Medusa Doesn't Phil mind being photographed on the potty?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 8, 2022)

Once it starts to grow, you could call it Gump, Forest..


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 8, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Once it starts to grow, you could call it Gump, Forest..
> 
> View attachment 202788


Oh I have to do this!  Thank you @Pappy


----------



## Remy (Jan 8, 2022)

Medusa said:


> My daughter has the same delimma with her cat.  No Christmas tree this year because, apparently, "He'll only charge across the apartment and dive bomb the tree repeatedly."


I believe it. My tabby is so bad. She'd sure have fun though. The ultimate cat toy provided just for them!


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 8, 2022)

Phil, meet Fern.  No additional name needed.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 1, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Please tell Phil, that we know, Fifteen _sounds very_ old, but he's just a youngin!


Thank you.  I most certainly will; should bolster his ego.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 1, 2022)

Knight said:


> @Medusa Doesn't Phil mind being photographed on the potty?


Okay, _that _is freaking hilarious!


----------

